# SEAL Team 6 or Star Trek's Maquis?



## Bill Mattocks

Bwahahahaha!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...-confuses-star-trek-logo-for-navy-seal-emblem



> The ins and outs of other cultures can seem fairly mysterious to  outsiders, admittedly. But we can't really get over the image of a  German TV newscaster solemnly presenting a logo fashioned by Star Trek  enthusiasts while explaining the Navy SEALs to his fellow countrymen.


----------



## Empty Hands

Seen taking out Bin Laden:


----------



## crushing

Empty Hands said:


> Seen taking out Bin Laden:


 
Are you sure?  Some guy had Glenn Beck on at the gym, and Beck was sure it was this guy that took out Bin Laden.


----------

